# Открытый раздел > Рождение >  Влияние фаз луны на роды

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, а никто не замечал связи, что роды были вокруг смены фаз луны. 
Встретила тут авторитетное мнение, что в полнолуние и новолуние рождается значительно больше детишек, чем в другие дни лунного цикла.
У меня сын как раз начал стучаться на выход ровно в новолуние. И у некоторых знакомых дети повылезали в полнолуние. 

Интересу ради, напишите.
Вот где можно посмотреть циклы:
http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_p...calendar.phtml

----------


## kazangi

я перед первыми родами все на эту ссылку смотрела - не совпало! родила на убывающей луне. И тоже вводила всякие даты рождений - все по-разному, нет закономерности прям.

----------


## Panda

моя по этой табличке родилась за 3 дня до полнолуния ))

----------


## Panda

я и муж на убывающей луне (причем не близко к полнолунию или новолунию) ))) короче, наша семья в эту статистику не вписывается ))

----------


## kiara

Мои тоже не совпали, Ку и Ник родились на убывающую.
А вот зачатиями и фазами луны никто не интересовался? У меня Ник был зачат супротив "медицинских календарей", на 5 д.ц., а Ку почти на самый конец цикла, где-то в 27-29 днях. Я на календарь Йонаса ориентировалась http://www.galactica.ru/articles/jonas.php

----------


## Домик в деревне

О, девочки, а себя-то я не проверила. Я родилась ровно в полнолуния. Аухууу!
Я, собственно, почему вообще эту тему завела. Встречала мнение, что чем младше человек, тем сильнее реагирует на лунные циклы. И по сыну замечала, что на ново и полнолуния у него более капризное настроение, особенно когда совсем младенчиком был, сейчас как-то сглаживается. Ну и то самое мое любимое сообщество, где отчеты про роды пишут, там как полнолуние, так жди завала отчетов, читать-не перечитать, а обыкновенные дни цикла затишье. Думаю, что связь есть, просто кто-то более, а кто-то менее подвержен.

----------


## Kusya

наш сын родился в полнолуние! и двое из троих моих племянников! спасибо за ссылку

----------


## kiara

> О, девочки, а себя-то я не проверила.


И я не проверила себя))) Сейчас и себя и мужа посмотрела, эх...мы тоже на убывающую, причем я вообще на тонюсенький след от луны...А на луну реагирую очень сильно...На полнолуние вообще могу два-три дня не в себе быть, могу по 2 суток глаз не сомкнуть, а раньше вообще - неадекват была)))))гиперактивная во всех отношениях)))) Сейчас чуть присмерела)
Какая-то у мня чУдная связь.
Олесь, про таких чудиков ничего не пишут?)))

----------


## polya

Старший - схватки в новолуние начались, мелкий - почти в полнолуние.
Интересная табличка)))

----------


## olga_s

15ого - полнолуние!!! ааааа))) может мелкий его ждёт?

----------


## yakudza

Ольга, а вам тоже уже пора? у нас с вами срок где-то рядом))) в полнолуние в роддоме встретимся)))

----------


## olga_s

быть может)))) удачи вам и лёгких родов))) и поскорее))

----------


## Polixenia

Девчонки, держим за вас кулачки! Легких вам родов))) осталось совсем немного. Все будет хорошо!!!

----------

